# TCN. What's their game?



## twizzle (Nov 4, 2014)

I have received e-mails from AAPC on several occasions saying that The Coding Network are seeking experienced coders to work remotely, full time or part time.

TCN list electrophysiology as one of their specialties where they always need coders. It is the specialty I am most comfortable with and feel i could pass their "very difficult proficiency test" (their words) with ease.

I have contacted them and sent my resume three times in the past two years. Every time I send it a message pops up saying "someone will contact you soon".  

Guess what? Not once has anyone from this so-called reputable company ever made contact with me. Are they for real?

Anyone out there managed to have written or verbal contact with a human being who purports to represent this company? If so, how did you do it?

Their whole setup is beyond me and I'm surprised that AAPC bother to advertise their "positions available" when they don't even have the decency to acknowledge perfectly reasonable applications for supposedly "vacant positions".

Sorry to vent. It's incredibly frustrating trying to deal with these kind of companies.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Nov 5, 2014)

They are for real, they're reputable and they provide very qualified coding support. 

They literally receive hundreds of resumes.  And their tests are extremely difficult to pass, so they vet the resumes carefully before they administer anything to anybody. 

If you are interested in meeting them for real (Mark and David Babst), I encourage you to attend the AAPC National Conference in Las Vegas.  They always have a booth in our vendor room.  I'm sure they'd be happy to speak to you if you are a very experienced coder.  

Just a friendly reminder to consider when you vent, rant or otherwise offer opinions on this very public site.  You've put yourself and your opinion out there, where hiring managers and other professionals and companies can read your words.  Be careful how you come across.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 5, 2014)

Good morning Pam.

Thank you for your comments.They are, as always, constructive. 

Yes, I vented out of frustration. I have already banned myself from providing any input on this forum as I have been accused of making "inappropriate" comments previously, but I felt I had to get others views on this company.

I know TCN are for real, of course, but perhaps they shouldn't say, "someone will be in touch shortly" once a resume has been submitted.

"We may contact you at a later date" seems more accurate.


----------



## molly3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I was contacted by TCN and took their test..... it was tricky and I failed. They weren't clear as to which guidelines I was to use, 95 or 97. When I asked, I was told to use "the most recent", so I used 97. I think that's why I failed. I was later told I should use 95. I have taken the course they offer and am retesting now. I believe there is some wiggle room in determining the Exam level and I worry this may cause me tol fail again. I know these companies hiring remote coders need to be extremely selective. I just don't understand how I could be so incompetent in TCN's eyes when I've been coding for 25 years in many fields of medicine and have held my CPC credential since 2007. I am hesitant to complete the very lengthy TCN test, only to fail again. It is VERY time frustrating. I'm only looking for part-time work. The grueling hiring process makes me wonder if it's worth pursuing.


----------

